# Alba Adventures - Season 3 EP1 - The Waiting - Killington and Pico, VT 12/31-1/2



## SkiRay (Jan 6, 2016)

It has been a while and we are changing our format a bit, curious to know what you all think..  Thanks for allowing us to be part of your community. 






We headed North to VT, just before the New year. Sad to see little snow on the mighty Okemo. Wondering, if the Northeast would ever see winter this season.

With news of winter storm Goliath coming and the kids in bed, I checked the weather one last time before turning in for the night; making sure that this storm was legit.
Waking up, to see white on the ground was relief and happy that the management of Killington was allowing Pico pass holders to ski for free - we wasted little time and headed to the mountain. The President and management of Killington was permitting Pico pass holders to ski at there for free until January 8th.

We packed our skis, got our passes and headed to the mountain. It was full on winter when we got there.

The first runs of the winter were a bit tough on legs that haven't skied in several months but, that wasn't stopping us from having a great time. We were surprised as to how well covered the runs at Killington were with the only disappointment being that it seemed like every skier and boarder was there. We somehow managed to find a few quiet runs off the top of the Snowden Quad which kept us happy until we had to cross Great Northern.

After a full day of of skiing, riding at Killington, we got word that Pico Mountain will be officially opening on Saturday. Excited and hard think it has been more than 6 months since we were last there.

We really enjoyed our time there at Killington, and thank the management for allowing us a few days of fun at the main resort. But, we were really in need of the calmness of Pico after a couple really busy days at the K.

Arriving at Pico this year is different for us this year than last, coming to this historic the quiet lodge, we so look forward to seeing familiar faces, like Paul,Kirsten and Audrey, our family, Cooper and loving friends Sam and Sarah.

Sometimes its more than just the skiing and riding, its who you are with, where you are, that makes those moments you live for.

With a few runs open, Sam made sure that skiing was in equation. And ski we did! We made just a few runs seem like 20 and we essentially had those few runs to ourselves. Our friends Sam and Sarah have never been to Pico, favoring the big brother Killington over it. I think now, they are eager to come back at see Pico in all its greatness and we can't wait to show them the mountain's secrets along with our friends.

This was our first weekend out skiing and we have to say Happy New Year Pico and Killington! We look forward to seeing you and our friends with you again, very soon.


Music Credits
Light Thought var 3 by Kevin MacLeod is licensed under a Creative Commons
Attribution license (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/) Artist: http://incompetech.com/

Second Nature by Audionautix is licensed under a Creative Commons
Attribution license (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/) Artist: http://audionautix.com/

Tomorrow - Bendsound.com " http://www.bensound.com/royalty-free-music

#albaadventures
#pico
#SkiVT
#icecoast
#STE
#family
#skiing
#winter
#NYE
#2016


----------



## amf (Jan 6, 2016)

You're getting pretty good at these - nicely done.


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 6, 2016)

amf said:


> You're getting pretty good at these - nicely done.



Thanks AMF - do you think the video is to long?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow!  That's some really impressive work.


----------



## amf (Jan 6, 2016)

SkiRay said:


> Thanks AMF - do you think the video is to long?


Not by much and still get the "story" out. I've seen longer (and shorter) that have no point at all. Its refreshing - I hope you can preserve them in a readable format when your kids are grown!


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 7, 2016)

from a retired video professional - kudos. nicely produced & edited.


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 7, 2016)

skiadikt said:


> from a retired video professional - kudos. nicely produced & edited.



Thank you. Totally a novice at this stuff so, hearing that from a pro is great. We do this for fun but, raising the bar on what we can do and shoot as a family. The kids and my better half are all involved - trying to get better at this. Thank you for taking the time to see it - even clicking on it . 

See you on the slopes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2016)

Ray : as always GOOD STUFF !!  Great making memories that someday will be priceless !! 

Unfortunately I am enjoying this season vicariously thru others as i have to sit this season out , had hip replacement done in mid OCT ....so keep this good stuff coming !!


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey Warp. We promise to keep trying to make good stuff and we hope that this time passes quickly for you. I am definitely a future candidate for knee replacement in my right knee though hope to do that during the months of April and May when the doctor and technology is there! 

We have had a few friends get their hips done in the last couple of years - all back to very active lifestyles. Hoping this time passes really quickly for you! 

Happy New Year to you from us Albas.. 

Ray


----------

